# Shotgun Slug - Shot Placement?



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi All,

Well I have been reading various online articles and such about bear hunting and coming up with a common question reguarding shot placement. Planning on hitting the library for some books this week or next.

I will be using a 12 gauge shot gun with a slug barrel. I am planning on using Lightfield slugs but this will be decided after going to the range.

I am finding alot of people/places suggesting to avoid hitting the shoulder (make sure front leg closest to you is forward) where as others are suggesting to hit/break the shoulder/scapula).

What is the suggestion? I am confident with my gun so placement should not be an issue just unsure which mentality to follow.

Thanks!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

If you can get that quartering away shot that would be the best shot......through the boiler room and out through the chest.......he will not go far.........Mack


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree, the perfect shot would be the quartering away. 

I guess what I was after was shot placement on the quartering towards (even worth taking???) and the the straight on broadside. These would be when the front leg/shoulder would be in question.


----------



## Outback (Sep 15, 2008)

Try doing a google search for "bear shot placement" I would say take the heart out, a 12 gauge will leave a pretty big wound channel. Shot placement is key, does not matter if it is gun or bow just make sure you stay calm and hit where you are aiming. Good Luck!


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

A bears heart is lower and farther forward in its chest than deers heart. The Bear diagram that Outback has in his post above is from the IBEP (International Bowhunter Education Program) course materials. Try Googling IBEP.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

I really wouldn't worry about the shoulder when using a 12ga slug. If you were bowhunting, that would be a different story. There's a lot of ft lbs of energy in a slug and it will do it job quickly as long as (to quote Outback) the shot placement is there. Quartering away or broadside will get it done. There isn't really any good time to take a quartering towards shot unless he's coming at you and you don't have a choice, patience will prevail. Let him turn.

Good luck this year....


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

YONKERS

I to have read threads about shoulder shots and most thoes guys were using 300 mag
or 338 mag . i don,t believe a 12 ga is enough gun for the shoulder. go for the sure 
thing quatering away lung shot. this to is my first BEAR HUNT and i'll be using a 45/70
with a 325 hornday leverevolution. if i did'nt have this gun i would be using a 12 ga
with winchester partion gold 385 gr 1900 fps and givin a opportuntiy i'll be taking a
lung shot .

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

kshafer said:


> I really wouldn't worry about the shoulder when using a 12ga slug. If you were bowhunting, that would be a different story. There's a lot of ft lbs of energy in a slug and it will do it job quickly as long as (to quote Outback) the shot placement is there. Quartering away or broadside will get it done. There isn't really any good time to take a quartering towards shot unless he's coming at you and you don't have a choice, patience will prevail. Let him turn.
> 
> Good luck this year....


I agree here as long as you are inside 75 yards those lightfields are over 500 grains and we have shot them in the shoulder and folded them.. Although if you have a clear shot to the vitals it is more recommended..


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

dsconnell said:


> I agree here as long as you are inside 75 yards those lightfields are over 500 grains and we have shot them in the fhoulder and folded them.. Although if you have a clear shot to the vitals it is more recommended..


dsconnell,

I totally agree. 

I stated that making a cardinal error, assuming that most bait hunters set up @ 50yds or less. Unfortunately I do that sometimes and I should have specified that, thanks for adding that in. 

Our group has killed a ton of bears with 12ga's and I can personally attest to the fact that inside 50yds (most of our work is inside 25 feet) there isn't a black bear shoulder that can withstand the brutal force of a quality 12ga slug. 

We have used a couple types over the years and a few stand out. Brenneke Black Magic 3" in 1 3/8oz and the Lightfield Commander IDS Plus 3" in 1 3/8oz. 

For those who might be suspect to the force generated by these monsters and have doubt that they are sufficient to penetrate a shoulder (appreciating that some still won't feel comfortable and will prefer avoidance of the shoulder), let me compare to a standard 30/06 180gr SP. 

30/06 180gr sp, 2,700fps @ muzzle with 2,713ft lbs of energy
3" Brenneke BM, 1,500fps @ muzzle with 3,000 ft lbs of energy
3" Lightfield IDS, 1,800fps @ muzzle with 3,300ft lbs of energy

I can't remember on the Lightfield 's, but I know the Black Magic's still retain over 2,200 ft lbs @ 25 yards.


----------



## PLUMBDOG (Jun 29, 2009)

KSHAFER

thanks for the info on the lightfields . i now believe a 12ga can take a bears shoulder
went to lightfields web sight awesome video of many BIG GAME KILLS with a 12ga
lots of info on there products


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

PLUMBDOG said:


> KSHAFER
> 
> thanks for the info on the lightfields . i now believe a 12ga can take a bears shoulder
> went to lightfields web sight awesome video of many BIG GAME KILLS with a 12ga
> lots of info on there products


Sorry, please see the edit.....


----------



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the info, helped alot!


----------

